# Theory Test



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My youngest daughter is doing her test next week, theory that is, so I bought the download for us both to practise on, I am amazed at how many questions I was not sure of, never see those Tram signs down here for a start. Many questions did seem silly as they were obvious, but not to all I am told.:surprise:
The best I could get was 49/50.or 48/50 on average.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Are we talking about SATS, the 11-plus, "O" Level, "A" Level or is she doing a PhD?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Think it might be driving test 

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes driving theory test.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Had to do the theory and hazard perception test a couple of years ago to get my 125cc bike licence. Pathetic really for a 50 year old at the time to have to do another theory test just so's I can ride a little scoot and carry a passenger.

Another money making scheme if you ask me. Mod1 and Mod2 on top of that, didn't work out cheap I can tell you. :surprise:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Had to do the theory and hazard perception test a couple of years ago to get my 125cc bike licence. Pathetic really for a 50 year old at the time to have to do another theory test just so's I can ride a little scoot and carry a passenger.
> 
> Another money making scheme if you ask me. Mod1 and Mod2 on top of that, didn't work out cheap I can tell you. :surprise:
> 
> Steve


Probably nothing to do with keeping you alive then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Chigman said:


> Had to do the theory and hazard perception test a couple of years ago to get my 125cc bike licence. Pathetic really for a 50 year old at the time to have to do another theory test just so's I can ride a little scoot and carry a passenger.
> 
> Another money making scheme if you ask me. Mod1 and Mod2 on top of that, didn't work out cheap I can tell you. :surprise:
> 
> Steve


Possibaly not Steve, it's not the same driving a car as Driving a scooter with a passenger

Me I'm totally relaxed in the car, Albert is a fantastic driver, drove Manchester cabs for years

The scooter well I'm struggling and maybe practise makes perfect

And maybe it does not help that I drove a scooter for years
But on the scooter as pillian

I'm terrified which transmits to him

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is interesting Sandra, was he Hackney or Private hire.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Probably nothing to do with keeping you alive then.


No, I don't see it like that Kev. I have enough experience of road use through four and two wheel (push bike) use to not have to go through all of that. If was a sports bike, yeah fair enough, that I could handle.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chigman said:


> No, I don't see it like that Kev. I have enough experience of road use through four and two wheel (push bike) use to not have to go through all of that. If was a sports bike, yeah fair enough, that I could handle.:wink2:
> 
> Steve


You may be the most experienced on the planet, but they have to account for the worst Steve, best to play safe, and as you didn't have a licence they did the right thing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One question I failed on,
You are travelling on the left hand lane of a 3 lane motorway, traffic is joining from the slip road, you should.
1/ switch on your hazards
2/.maintain a steady speed
3/.move to another lane
4/. race the other vehicles

which is the correct answer.

cabby


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

How do we check everyone has a basic level of theory to be safe on the road? We have tests.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Move to another lane? seen folks do that, it's really helpful.

And the answer is.....?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I don't drive on MW 

But move over to another lane if possible 

If not maintain your speed

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> One question I failed on,
> You are travelling on the left hand lane of a 3 lane motorway, traffic is joining from the slip road, you should.
> 1/ switch on your hazards
> 2/.maintain a steady speed
> ...


4! While popping a giant wheelie and giving them the finger. 

My bike test was dead easy in 1983 when I was 17. The examiner just stood on the corner and told you to ride round the block. He couldn't see you half the time so you could do what you liked.

I think he chucked a box out in the road at some point that you were supposed to avoid and that was it, straight out and bought a 650!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So you have reached the modern 40 then.Always said 66 was a bad year.:grin2::grin2::grin2:too many bad things happening. Knew you were younger than me.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Now that is interesting Sandra, was he Hackney or Private hire.
> 
> cabby


Hackney cabby

His dad owned the biggest fleet of black cabs in Manchester at the time

Sandra


----------

